# An Attempt at an HDR



## dustinpedley (Aug 31, 2009)

I posted this in the beginner section Sunday but i thought i might get a little better response here.

I wasn't going for a way overdone HDR something a little more natural looking

How can i improve these?

Thanks in advance


----------



## *mithrandir (Sep 1, 2009)

Both appear a bit soft.  You might want to used a fixed aperture of f/16 for all of your shots?  Did you use a tripod?  If it was windy, the trees are going to look soft (blurred).


----------



## manaheim (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks a bit washed out.


----------



## Opher (Sep 1, 2009)

Try to boost the contrast a bit.


----------



## AdamBomb (Sep 1, 2009)

Opher said:


> Try to boost the contrast a bit.



Now the rock and clouds are blown.

My attempt:


----------



## Opher (Sep 1, 2009)

AdamBomb said:


> My attempt:



Much better


----------



## AdamBomb (Sep 1, 2009)

Basically I played around with the levels, sharpened, and did some burn/dodging


----------



## |)\/8 (Sep 2, 2009)

Your photos look kind of flat, they need a contrast boost.  Here is a quick 5 min edit (maybe a little overdone, but you will get the point).  I ran a high pass filter on it and adjusted the contrast and played with curves a little.


----------



## pez (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's one with channel add/subtract layers and curves.


----------



## McNugget801 (Sep 2, 2009)

I could do a much better job if I had the RAW files used to create this image. Here is my end result after doing a bit of tonemapping in Photomatix and touch up work in  LR2.


----------

